# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  طلب استشارة بقضية

## طالبة قانون

السلام عليكم انا طالبة قانون واريد اخذ رايكم بقضية بالملكية الفكرية من حيث حقوق المدعية زين وهل لها حق مقاضاة هتاف ام الناشر  
ارجوا منكم الرد على 
زين الجيوسي فتاة أردنية تقيم إقامة دائمة في السعودية، الفت ديوانا شعريا باسم "أحلام البادية والحضر". قامت هتاف بتوقيع اتفاقية نشر غير موثقة مع شركة احمد الحميد للنشر والتوزيع – شركة تضامن سعودية الجنسية، تنازلت فيها عن حقوق النشر والتوزيع عن الطبعة الأولى وأي طبعات أخرى سواء داخل المملكة أم خارجها ولم ترخص له بالترجمة والنشر والتوزيع بلغات أخرى وذلك لقاء مبلغ مالي مقطوع يبلغ عشرة آلاف واشترطت ان يتم التعريف بها على داخل الغلاف بانها "فتاة عربية تفخر بأنها تهز مهد ولدها البكر بيد وتخط الإشعار بيد أخرى". 
لقي الديوان رواجا غير متوقع فقام الناشر بإصدار طبعة  جديدة من الديوان باللغة الانجليزية وكجزء من سياسته التسويقية غير العنوان ليصبح "سجن البادية والحضر" وغير التعريف بالكاتبة ليصبح " فتاة عربية حبيسة منزلها مع الأطفال تسترق  اللحظات لتخط الأشعار سرا" كما أضاف صورة شخصية لوجه فتاة أخرى على الغلاف تنظر من خلف قضبان حديدية، وذلك بحجة ان ذلك سيزيد من حجم المبيعات، كما انه لم يترجم الأبيات التي تصف مكة المكرمة أو التي ورد فيها ذكر النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. وقد حقق بيع النسخة المترجمة إرباحا بقيمة نصف مليون ريال احتفظ بها لنفسه.
قامت زين بتسجيل قضيتين ضد الناشر تعنى هذه المجموعة بالدعوى الثانية منهما وهي تتعلق بالاعتراض على التحريف وطلب التعويض عن الأضرار الناجمة عن ذلك

----------

